# Fuente regulable de 0 a 30 v ...



## elfusk (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola gente,,, este es un diseño de una fuente ...
diganme si hay algun error porque soy principiante gracias
si tiene alguna pregunta aganla...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2009)

Buenas!
1- El LM317K no soporta 5 Amp de corriente. SI necesitas esa corriente vas a tener que usar un LM338, que es bastante mas costoso y dicen que hay muchos que son falsos.
2- La resistencia de 390 ohms a la salida del LM317 tiene el valor incorrecto. Esa resistencia, como mucho, debe valer 120 ohms para dispositivos de nivel comercial, para asegurar que el regulador...regule.

Saludos!


----------



## elfusk (Abr 12, 2009)

Hola ezavalla... gracias por tu aporte,,, ahora alguien sabe como cambiar el modelo de regulador  de voltaje en el livewire...?
Ademas alguien puede subir la fuente con los cambios que puso ezavalla ?
MUCHAS GRACIAS

AHH el regulador es de 10k


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2009)

elfusk dijo:
			
		

> Hola ezavalla... gracias por tu aporte,,, ahora alguien sabe como cambiar el modelo de regulador  de voltaje en el livewire...?
> Ademas alguien puede subir la fuente con los cambios que puso ezavalla ?



No uso el livewire, pero ese esquema es ridículo que lo simules. SIEMPRE FUNCIONA...
Además, aparte de la matyor tensión de salida, el LM338 es totalmente compatible con el LM317. Buscá las hojas de datos del LM317 y del LM338 para quepuedas verlo. Lo que está te va a ser muy util: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/utilizar-regulador-lm317-morir-intento-18764/



			
				elfusk dijo:
			
		

> AHH el regulador es de 10k



El potenciómetro será de 10K?
La tensión de referencia del LM317 es de 1.25V y eso hay que multiplicarlo por (1+Rpot/Rs) para obtener la tensión de salida. De esa ecuación podés obtener el valor maximo de Rpot: Si la salidsa maxima es de 30V y Rs=120 ohms, entonces Rpot = ((30V/1.25)-1)*120=2760 ohms. Como esa valor no es estandar para un potenciómetro, nos vamos a arriegar un poco y elegir a Rs de 220 ohms, con lo que obtenemos 5000 ohms para el potenciómetro, valor que si es normalizado.


Saludos!


----------



## gca (Abr 12, 2009)

Elfusk este es el circuito es =


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2009)

Dos detalles más elfusk, además de los que ya te dijo EZ (estos son menores):

El interruptor está puesto después del transformador, el puente y el capacitor de filtro. Así no importa si está apagado, siempre habrá consumo de la red.
Ponelo en uno de los cables de alimentación de 220V del transformador (o los dos). Si querés, dejá el que dibujaste ahí como una especie de Stand-By.

El segundo es la resistencia del LED, que con 4k7 te da una corriente de unos 6mA y 3,2V (va a iluminar poco). Para tener 20mA el valor debería rondar 1k5 (un poquito menos). Entre esos dos valores (1k5 y 4k7) probá el que te dé la cantidad de luz que más te guste.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 12, 2009)

Hola.
El Livewire es un simulador simple (a mí me lo parece), no tiene el LM317 o cualquier otro regulador de voltaje variable de tres terminales.
Como ya te han dicho lo mejor es consultar la hoja de datos del regulador, allí podrás encontrar circuito propuestos por el fabricante.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elfusk (Abr 12, 2009)

elaficionado ... que simulador me recomendas.,..?


----------



## unleased! (Abr 12, 2009)

mmm...Pues a mi no me quedó la cosa aún muy clara...
Estais seguros que el regulador soportará los casi 43 voltios de la entrada?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> mmm...Pues a mi no me quedó la cosa aún muy clara...
> Estais seguros que el regulador soportará los casi 43 voltios de la entrada?



Hayy...si leyeran la hoja de datos....

El LM317 es un *regulador flotante que solo ve la diferencia entre las tensiones de entrada y salida*. No importa si a la entrada tiene 2500V, mientras que la diferencia Vin-Vout no exceda de 37V el regulador funciona OK. Claro que en este circuito hay problemas si con la entrada 30*1.41-1.4=40.6V bajo la salida a menos de 4V y tal vez vuele el regulador, pero la tensión de entrada de 43V la soporta sin problemas. Tal vez debería usar un regulador tipo HV o bajar el transformador a 25V.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 12, 2009)

Hola.
Yo uso el Livewire porque es simple y bastante amigable, pero muy limitado, cuando quiero hacer un circuito que no puedo hacer con el Livewire uso el Proteus, he visto que muchas personas en este foro usan el Multisim, entro otros simuladores.
Entra aquí en el foro a Software de Simulación y Diseño Electrónico, tal vez allí puedas obtenr mayor información sobre los simuladores, tal vez te ayude a encontrar el más apropiado para ti.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 13, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Hayy...si leyeran la hoja de datos....
> 
> El LM317 es un *regulador flotante que solo ve la diferencia entre las tensiones de entrada y salida*. No importa si a la entrada tiene 2500V, mientras que la diferencia Vin-Vout no exceda de 37V el regulador funciona OK. Claro que en este circuito hay problemas si con la entrada 30*1.41-1.4=40.6V bajo la salida a menos de 4V y tal vez vuele el regulador, pero la tensión de entrada de 43V la soporta sin problemas. Tal vez debería usar un regulador tipo HV o bajar el transformador a 25V.
> 
> Saludos!


 Sorry ezavalla, lo confundí con otro integrando ops:  ops:  ops:    
Si lo cambia por el LM338 entonces debería poner un transformador de 25V porque la diferencia de este es de 35V y la verdad es que una fuente regulable que no puedas bajar de 6v no es tan versatil...
Con transformador de 25V le queda una fuente bien mona de 1.2 a 30V 5A que no está nada mal.
El LM317 soporta un máximo de 1.5 Amperios y he visto muchos circuitos con componentes errados, como tiene la gente tanta cara para publicar circuitos que van a dar problemas u obligan a hacer gasto inecesario al que no se da cuenta?
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> El LM317 soporta un máximo de 1.5 Amperios y he visto muchos circuitos con componentes errados, como tiene la gente tanta cara para publicar circuitos que van a dar problemas u obligan a hacer gasto inecesario al que no se da cuenta?



Por eso puse el post al que le hice referencia mas arriba. Ahí está toda la información que necesitan para usar el LM317, para configurarlo, calcularles las resistencias y los capacitores, circuitos de protección....en fin, de todo.

Pero parece que es más fácil preguntar y preguntar y preguntar que leer un poco y sentarse a tratar de aprenderlo. Todos quieren el circuito hecho, probado, con PCB y esquema de montaje y cuanto se te pueda ocurrir. Ya te van a pedir que se lo armes vos y se lo lleves a la casa...

Saludos!


----------



## emdj PT10 (May 10, 2009)

Bueno necesito saber algo. Es una duda que tengo. Para la fuente reguladora con LM317 podría utilizar un potenciómetros de 10K en vez de 5K. funicionaría perfectamente!


----------



## rolando2010 (Abr 12, 2010)

aficionado como esta soy nuevo en esta sala y me gustaria aprender de como elaborar una fuente regualada de 0 a 12 volts he visto algo pero no encuentro nada en concreto, una vez ya hice una que me dieron pero cuando conectaba un equipo que consumiera mas de 1 ampere se caia el voltaje tengo un buen transformador que al menos debe ser de 3 amperes pero no se porque no funciona una vez incorpore un transistor de potencia y lo que ocurrio fue que la salida se puso en corto y el otro el que use de media potencia revento

no se cual es esa pagina podrias darme la direccion o el link para llegar a ella

si otra persona pudiera ayudar le agradeceria es que realmente necesito de ella ya que quiero arreglar los controladores de linea que no son mas que circuitos de proteccion para equipos de refrigeracion u otros que trabajan con las lm339 que son  comparadores y quisiera probarlos por separados pero sin esta fuente me seria dificil luego pudiera hacerlo con voltajes fijos pero no creo resolver el problema


----------



## keniel (Oct 25, 2010)

eh chicos tengo el mismo problema, pues tengo un transformador de 5 amperios y necesito un regulador que me soporte toda esa corriente y hasta ahora no lo he encontrado, lo único que eh encontrado es que le añada un transistor, pero no habrá un regulador que soporte esa corriente?, y si lo hay cual es?. gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola.

Usa el LM338 ó el LT338A

Mira la hoja de datos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 29, 2010)

Realmente necesitas que trabaje a 5A porque si no es necesaria tanta corriente, tenes el LM350 que maneja 3A y la circuiteria externa es exacta para los dispositivos de tres terminales ajustables, el pote es de 5k si se utililza la R de 220 y esta alrededor de los 10 pesos.
En la hoja de datos hay varias aplicacioes intersantes como por ejemplo como utilizarlo con un transistor externo para aumentr la corriente.
Otro que utiliza un operacional para mejorar sus caracteristicas.
Con los valores que dice trabaja perfecto entre 1.2 y 37V
Para el LM338 asegurate que tenga el logo de NS, hay otros fabricantes pero no llegan a los 5A regulan bien pero se quedan cortos en corriente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 30, 2010)

Un detalle con respecto a la corriente que maneja cualquiera de este tipo de integrados es que también influye la diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y la salida.
Adjunto una gráfica que corresponde a la hoja de datos de National del LM317.


----------



## Leann (Oct 31, 2010)

alguien tiene el pcb para realizar esta fuente??


----------



## pandacba (Oct 31, 2010)

aqui tenes una idea de como hacer el pcb para esta fuente, no es el sitio original pero te puede servir
http://www.eleccircuit.com/power-supply-regulator-0-50v-2a-by-ic-lm723-transistor-2n3055-bd140-a671/


----------

